# Samson and Delilah



## tahnak

Victor Young's score to this 1949 DeMille classic is heavenly. There is not enough praise that can be showered on the magnificent Academy Award nominated score by Young. Among the themes, the memorable ones are the echoing horn motif for Samson and the unforgettable sensual loveliness in the strings and harp for the Delilah theme.


----------

